# Health clubs or gyms near or in khalifa city a.



## sparkles1988

Hi I was wondering if anyone can recommend a reasonably priced gym or health club in or near khalifa city a. I've just moved here from the UK and I think this might be a good way to meet new people and hopefully make new friends. Look forward to hearing your feedback. X


----------



## busybee2

al forsan is in kca but expensive, you have to pay just to walk in, also the golf club is there too in kca.


----------



## sparkles1988

Hi that's great thank you for your feedback.


----------



## AUH newbie

I've heard the club is good, anyone a member or know anything about it?


----------



## LOSTintheDESERT

HI...

I also moved recently to khalifa city.

So i was wondering if you had the chance to check out the gyms so far?

If yes could you let me know.

thanks


----------



## Evok

We're trying to find a decent place as well... Maybe if we all team up we can get them to give us a very reduced rate.


----------



## caribda

Any luck yet ? I am inclining to get an apart in KCA and was wondering as well in regards to a good place for working out and meeting people.


----------

